# POOH!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have reached AA Milne status! whoa. did not realize I was that prolific a poster.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So how does it feel to be the author of the first "real" book I ever read by myself, and therefore at least in part responsible for my addiction?


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

YAAAY!!  Good job!

To this day Pooh is still my favorite character... from the Disney movies, but still.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally, I've always been a tigger.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Personally, I've always been a tigger.


I have a Tigger on my calf. I loves me some bouncy bouncy joy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm...what does it say about me that Eeyore was my favorite (maybe after Pooh himself)?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmmm...what does it say about me that Eeyore was my favorite (maybe after Pooh himself)?


It says you're in an introspective person who likes observing the world around you and analyzing things.


Spoiler



or you're just a depressive to my manic.



Back on topic: BTackitt, you shouldn't be surprised you've posted so much, you've been wonderfully adding to the joy around here. Thanks for that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hmm.. I always liked Robyn.

(and thanks evil green twin.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

You have to be prolific...so the rest of us have more opportunities to stare at your avatars. It's like drugs, without the expense or hangover..


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Winnie the Pooh, Winnie the Pooh, chubby little cubby all stuffed with fluff
He's Winnie the Pooh, Winnie the Pooh, Silly Willy Nilly ole bear.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> hmm.. I always liked Robyn.
> 
> (and thanks evil green twin.)


Um... Robyn?

And to quote one of my favorite songs....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thumper said:


> You have to be prolific...so the rest of us have more opportunities to stare at your avatars. It's like drugs, without the expense or hangover..


ROFL.. I was looking at holiday themed avatars earlier, thinking about changing them like I did for Halloween.. but I really like the one Joe made for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I literally sat here last night and stared at your avatar for about ten straight minutes.

The 2 Vicodin I'd taken might explain that, but still...it was fun


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wait til you see the one from 911Jason I'm gonna use in Jan.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for an answer to my question....


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I literally sat here last night and stared at your avatar for about ten straight minutes.
> 
> The 2 Vicodin I'd taken might explain that, but still...it was fun


No Vicodin here but still staring


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Um... Robyn?


You know, Batmyn and Chrystopher Robyn?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Robyn..
Sorry as a kid, mentally I changed Christopher Robin's name in my head to Robyn, so I could be a girl there. Wasn't really paying attention when I wrote that obviously.

I was just lookng at the stats things down below too, and noticed I am also the #10 topic starter here on the boards.. Not in the Top ten posters, But since the first 5 or 6 of those are the mods, who I think have inflated numbers due to moved threads, but I can at least start topics that get some involvement..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Robyn..
> Sorry as a kid, mentally I changed Christopher Robin's name in my head to Robyn, so I could be a girl there. Wasn't really paying attention when I wrote that obviously.


On a similar note, I always thought it was 2 people, Christopher and Robin.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Robyn..
> Sorry as a kid, mentally I changed Christopher Robin's name in my head to Robyn, so I could be a girl there. Wasn't really paying attention when I wrote that obviously.
> 
> I was just lookng at the stats things down below too, and noticed I am also the #10 topic starter here on the boards.. Not in the Top ten posters, But since the first 5 or 6 of those are the mods, who I think have inflated numbers due to moved threads, but I can at least start topics that get some involvement..


Mods?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

intinst said:


> Mods?


ok sorry intinst, not counting YOU.. rofl.. You are just awesome all on your own.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I literally sat here last night and stared at your avatar for about ten straight minutes.
> 
> The 2 Vicodin I'd taken might explain that, but still...it was fun


Mesmerizing, isn't it? And I'm not even doped up.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Hmmm...what does it say about me that Eeyore was my favorite (maybe after Pooh himself)?


Eeyore is still my favourite - I love his pessimistic, but I'll go along anyway attitude. Plus he's purple, which is a huge bonus for me


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> Mods?





BTackitt said:


> ok sorry intinst, not counting YOU.. rofl.. You are just awesome all on your own.


. 

OK,OK. Don't inflate his ego too much. I have to maintain some kind of control


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

loonlover said:


> .
> 
> OK,OK. Don't inflate his ego too much. I have to maintain some kind of control


Yes, Dear.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok sorry intinst, not counting YOU.. rofl.. You are just awesome all on your own.


So...are they they mods squads? (ducking...)


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> So...are they they mods squads? (ducking...)


I used to watch them on TV when I was about 6 years old. I'm sure the entire thing went completely over my head, but I remember the three people running in a tunnel during the intro every week, and for some reason I loved that.

Congrats on your new posting status, BTackitt!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just had a vision of a cop show set in the hundred acre wood. I will have to write it up.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I just had a vision of a cop show set in the hundred acre wood. I will have to write it up.


Make sure there's a role for the green girl and her nice twin.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Winnie the Pooh, Winnie the Pooh, chubby little cubby all stuffed with fluff
> He's Winnie the Pooh, Winnie the Pooh, Silly Willy Nilly ole bear.


Thank you so much! I sing this song to my dog Lucy (Lucy the Pooh...) but I never knew the words, so I have to hum or make stuff up. She'll be so thrilled.  I have thought about starting a post on songs people sing to their dogs, but I'm afraid to find out I'm the only one.

Congrats on the upgrade to Pooh, BTackitt, and your avatars are amazing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Hmmm...what does it say about me that Eeyore was my favorite (maybe after Pooh himself)?


Eeyore was always my favorite too. The part when he gets up during the birthday party and pretends it's his, I love that part.


----------

